# Remote Options...



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

I find myself needing another UHF remote. It that the best way to go? How much does it cost? Are there other options?

Thanks,
Apco25


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would suggest given EBAY a look. I now some folks have gotten additional Remote 2's that way.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> I would suggest given EBAY a look. I now some folks have gotten additional Remote 2's that way.


Can I get them via Dish anyway?


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

apco25 said:


> Can I get them via Dish anyway?


I'm sure you can just call DISH and ask for one.
May be better to find one on ebay or call a local retailer who may give you a deal.
My installer snuck one out of his truck, and I just paid him cash for it.
He said he'd just tell DISH that it went missing from his inventory.(ssshhhhh!):grin:


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

apco25 said:


> Can I get them via Dish anyway?


http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/accessories/index.shtml lists a number to call, but you end up in the regular phone tree with no choice of "buy a remote". You're welcome to try if you want - it would be educational if nothing else. There is also a link to find a retailer that could likely help you quicker (and probably for less). If you know what to ask DISH for, they can sell you a 6.2 replacement for $49 plus $14.95 shipping. Likely sales tax, but every area is different.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=UHF+Pro+6.2
lists MANY for $2.99 plus $6.99 shipping, but it isn't brand new. The RemoteWorld"somenumber" store that sells them drops to $3.99 shipping on additional remotes 6.2 remotes.

http://www.satelliteone.com/dish/store/remotes.html lists 6.2 and 6.3 remotes for $20 - dunno what shipping is to you, but I did buy my first receiver from the guy over 8 years ago.

http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?products_id=267 - Claude is $32 but reliable.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

CABill said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/accessories/index.shtml lists a number to call, but you end up in the regular phone tree with no choice of "buy a remote". You're welcome to try if you want - it would be educational if nothing else. There is also a link to find a retailer that could likely help you quicker (and probably for less). If you know what to ask DISH for, they can sell you a 6.2 replacement for $49 plus $14.95 shipping. Likely sales tax, but every area is different.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=UHF+Pro+6.2
> lists MANY for $2.99 plus $6.99 shipping, but it isn't brand new. The RemoteWorld"somenumber" store that sells them drops to $3.99 shipping on additional remotes 6.2 remotes.
> ...


Thanks! I will check these out.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

apco25 said:


> Thanks! I will check these out.


Yep. $50 from Dish, and around $30 from a good dealer is about right.


----------



## TLY (Oct 26, 2006)

apco25 said:


> I find myself needing another UHF remote. It that the best way to go? How much does it cost? Are there other options?
> 
> Thanks,
> Apco25


Just last week I ordered from dish a replacement remote for the 622. Just call and try to get through to a CSR following the prompts along the lines of new equipment/services (there is no clear cut choice...had to guess some)

Order the 6.3 Replacement Remote Kit (Part # 144552)

The Kit contains:
6.3 Remote
TV1 Key, two sides (Green TV1 IR and Green TV1 UHF Pro)
TV2 Key, two sides (Blue TV2 UHF Pro and *Black IR/UHF*)

Cost:

$19.99 Remote
$ 8.95 S&H
$ 1.20 tax
$30.14 total

I wanted a spare remote to be able to control TV1 from any TV since TV1 is now available along with TV2 via the home distribution.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks again guys, for all the help!


----------



## guillermopelotas (Oct 9, 2006)

TLY said:


> I wanted a spare remote to be able to control TV1 from any TV since TV1 is now available along with TV2 via the home distribution.


How'd you do that?


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

guillermopelotas said:


> How'd you do that?


Set the TV1 and TV2 to two different channels in the setup. They are already set up, but I don't remember what the defaults are.

Mine are set up on channel 73 (TV2) and Channel 75 (TV1). IF you are in single mode, the UHF will control TV1, in dual mode the UHF will control TV2.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

apco25 said:


> Set the TV1 and TV2 to two different channels in the setup. They are already set up, but I don't remember what the defaults are.
> 
> Mine are set up on channel 73 (TV2) and Channel 75 (TV1). IF you are in single mode, the UHF will control TV1, in dual mode the UHF will control TV2.


Nice info. I went to our second TV and channel 73 and 75 work. nifty!


----------



## TLY (Oct 26, 2006)

guillermopelotas said:


> How'd you do that?


The 622 setup:

Press Menu
System Setup (6)
Installation (1)
Modulator Setup (5)
Set TV1 out and set TV2 out

As described previously, the TV1 modulated channel cannot be controlled by the supplied 6.0 Remote on a remote TV (it's IR only)...a UHF Pro remote for TV1 is needed.

This setup allows for 3 people to watch different programming all with one receiver(with limitations), for example: One person can watch OTA digital local broadcast programming, the second person can watch TV1 programming on a remote TV (recorded content or live) and a third can watch TV2 programming on another remote TV (recorded content or live).

If your HDTV has a tuner, just split your antenna to the 622 and the HDTV and get another TV1 UHF Pro Remote to control TV1 from any remote TV...it's like getting an extra receiver for free.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I am considering an additional remote control for a "second" TV2. Would I be better off buying a genuine DISH remote or would an after-market work better than an original DISH remote control? (That is, if ANY after-market remotes even would work in this cenarion.)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

A second TV2 remote will have to be Dish remote because TV2 is UHF only, and I don't know of an aftermarket remote that operates on that particular UHF frequency.


----------



## tadietz (Feb 15, 2007)

Mark Lamutt said:


> A second TV2 remote will have to be Dish remote because TV2 is UHF only, and I don't know of an aftermarket remote that operates on that particular UHF frequency.


As far as I can tell, this is still true, but... Dish's remotes that come with a 625, etc. aren't so hot. If they will control your other-than-Dish equipment, you are lucky, and if the button mapping they do so with makes any sense or is even close to complete, you should go buy a lottery ticket!

I am happy with my TV1 solution, as I bought a Universal Remote R5 (IR universal remote) which I use in the room with the receiver and all my HT gear. Since this universal is a learning remote, and has macro capabilities, I can make it all come together so my wife can just push one button on one remote to switch everything from one input to another, change aspect ratios, map buttons in a sensible and consistent way, and then be in a state where the remote controls the current state of stuff intuitively.

The problem I have is that the TV2 environment (my new bedroom LCD HDTV with OTA HD, Dish, and DVD player/recorder feeds) just can't be adequately controlled by the Dish IR/UHF Pro. The mappings and functional coverage are inadequate, and there is no macro capability to make any input switching and control of the resulting configuration intuitive and operable from one remote.

Please, please, anyone out there with a communication channel to Dish that gets results, tell them to either sell a learning remote with macro capabilities for "local" IR devices that also includes UHF control of a remote dual tuner, or have them publish the UHF command details (frequency, commands sent for the various buttons pushed, etc.) so that OEM remote control manufacturers and/or smart electronics-minded consumers can provide a more capable alternative.


----------



## tadietz (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, having zero luck finding anything on the web, I am taking matters into my own hands. I am going to try a grand experiment to integrate an IR remote control command learning kit I did find to a circuit board out of a IR/UHF Pro remote. These remotes are all over eBay.

I figure I can create a small box, local to my TV2 environment (i.e., downstairs and out of sight of the DVR 625), that will learn up to 16 buttons for my most used Dish TV2 functions from a universal remote I want to use to control everything. The kit learns the IR signals and then produces a 4-bit binary coded signal (0000 - 1111) when it receives them again after being trained. These signals are sent to a provided socket where you can hook a connector/jumper cable to grab and further process the signal. 

In my device, this signal will be sent to an appropriate 4-to-16 decoder IC, with each of its output lines becoming the control line of a switch on one of 4 quad-switch IC chips. Each of the 16 total switches in this setup controls completion of a circuit for a specific button. Each switch will have its two sides connected to leads soldered at the other end to opposite sides of the traces under the 16 chosen buttons on the remote's circuit board. Since these traces are normally electrically connected when the buttons are pushed, I should be able to cause the same UHF signals to be sent as would occur in normal operation of the Dish UHF remote.

That is the theory, at least. We will see if my soldering and electronics kit instruction following skills are up to the task. It should be fun in any case. If successful, I will post back and start taking orders


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I look forward to hearing your results!


----------

